# Boys names for a brother for Jack....AGAIN!



## Boo44

So we're still here struggling to choose a boys name

From our original list we have narrowed it down to 

Freddie or Archie

Am leaning towards Freddie from those two but still not completely convinced. Yesterday I went through the top boys names for the millionth time and added to our list. What do you think of these?

Harrison
Austin
Lucas
Jacob

Ok so - my dad is Harry and OH isn't keen on having two in the family so Harrison may be too close. Plus my DS jack has two little friends called Harry and the name is ten a penny around here.
Austin we both like but is it a bit out there? Austin Powers would that be a problem?!
Lucas - I like but oH less so
Jacob - I love this name but as my son is Jack James we always said no more J names in this family! I think they may be too close...

Any other suggestions also welcome xx


----------



## amytrisha

I don't think Austin is out there at all, it looks like that's the only one you have a mutual liking for so I'd defo put that as a front runner. Its lovely.

I love Freddie and Archie, my nephew is called Freddie so I'm slightly biased :D

Love Lucas but its common here, Jacob is gorgeous I wouldn't see a problem with another J but if you do then cross it off :)

Its soo difficult isn't it? Good luck!


----------



## wannabemomy37

Jack & Freddie is adorable but not sure "Freddie" will age as well as Frederick.

Archie - not a fan. 

Harrison - Cute name and Jack & Harry sound cute together.
Austin - Jack & Austin sounds okay. Austin in general is a nice name, and no I don't think Austin Powers would be a problem IMO.
Lucas - Jack & Luke!! How adorable!
Jacob - Jack & Jake way too similar, plus I've heard of guys with name Jacob go by nn Jack (don't ask me how/why).

I think Frederick nn Freddie or Lucas nn Luke would be my faves!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

I know two little brothers named Jack & Luke & I think it goes perfectly as a sib-set! :thumbup:

I hate the name Harry personally :nope:

And Freddie reminds me too much of Freddy Krueger :nope:

I love the name Austin - I don't associate it with Austin Powers :shrug:

Jacob/Jake & Jack are too similar in my opinion!

Additional Suggestions:

Jack & Cole
Jack & Liam
Jack & Sam
Jack & Leo
Jack & Ben (Benjamin)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Just thought of Jack & Charlie! That goes perfectly together! :happydance:


----------



## Boo44

Jack and Luke does sound cute doesn't it! But I just don't think I LOVE the name Luke and I loved the name Jack...


----------



## RubyRainbows

Jack & Stanley
Jack & Henry


----------



## krissie328

I just love the name Jack. I also like Archie and Austin. Austin is a pretty popular name where I live.


----------



## SweetWitch

I love Archie!


----------



## Ruby2013

I love Archie
Jack and Archie sound really cute.
Some other suggestions...
Jack and Harvey
Jack and Toby
Jack and Harry
Jack and Daniel
Jack and Finn (Finley)
Jack and Luca
Jack and Kian 

X


----------



## Sunshine.

I love the name Jacob! It's my nephew's name.

But I do think it sounds too similar to Jack.

How about Max. A short name like Jack x


----------



## bassdesire

I'm not sure you'll ever love a name as much as your first kid name :)

Jack and Lucas -- nice

Jack and Charlie

Austin is fine 

Jack and Robbie/Robert

Jack and Frank/Franky

Jack and Finley

Jack and oliver

Jack and Roman


----------

